# Finally Finished the Gheenoe Classic



## MerkDeez

I bought a gheenoe classic a few months back. I reworked the trailer immediately and fished it hard until three weeks ago. I am OCD and like putting my spin on everything so i got a few ideas and went to work. 

I decided not to do a step by step. Half because It was my first ever fiberglass and painting experience ever and I didn't want to look like a Noob and second I just wanted it done. I used wood (11/32) for the decks, mainly because it was cheap and could get it local. I called and called and nowhere within a decent drive sold any type of composite I would liked to have used. Epoxy resin from US Composites, and two part paint from CarQuest. I had a somewhat open layout with a false floor and a small front deck with a pretty crappy black paint job, but wanted something more..

























I did quiet a few things ass backwards and had do re-do a few steps because of it. I grew up building furniture with my grandfather but never something like this, glassing at first definitely kicked my butt a few times but I got the hang. 









































































































It turned out really good, I could have done better painting and will repaint this summer when the weather is warmer but I love the Apple Green hull and Grey decks. I am waiting on some Strong Arm Products to come in the mail and hopefully in the next few weeks I can get up with a guy to build a poling platform and grab bar for me.

Thanks to all the guys who helped along the way with info


----------



## sniperpeeps

Looks very good, nice job!


----------



## Turk

I'm impressed. Great work.


----------



## hjorgan

Nice!


----------



## johnboatjosh

Turned out very nice, congrats!!


----------



## lucky

That looks tight! Very nice work! LIke the color too.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Yep very impressed. I want to do something like that one day. Very nice job. I'm curious did you use marine grade plywood, pressure treated or just plain plywood?


----------



## MerkDeez

Thanks everyone
Regular ply, I have read everywhere that treated is not a good choice because it's wet and also weighs more. Plus it is completely sealed with resin. If we had a supply store that sold a good composite I would have spent the extra coin to save weight and know it would never rot. I maybe added 30lbs so it worked out either way. 
I want to wait a week or two and sell a few things this weekend that are in my garage and bring the boat to you for the fab work. I'll shoot you a text


----------



## Pompano Joe

Absolutely beautiful! Outstanding job!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

What a great looking color scheme. Nothing like adding your own touch to a boat.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

So where do you fish that boat in a bayou or a bay, river? It's cool. I thought regular ply would be fine also. They make some special marine plywood but I think its like 100+ dollars a sheet. Great job again


----------



## Spoolin Up

Nice ride man


----------



## MerkDeez

This boat will be mainly my "travel" boat.. Hopefully I can add some bone, poon, and permit pics in the coming months on this thread. Other then that I will fish winters in the upper bays but this thing can do it all. They have a HUGE following and have Gheenoe rally's all over the place.
Customgheenoe.com


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Poleing platform built for the gheenoe


----------

